# Logitech Harmony 650



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I picked up one of these used for $40 to replace the remote for my Vizio SV470M which died over the weekend. This is my 3rd working unit now.  It took me all of 10 minutes to progam in macros and add 3 devices into it.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the older model with the B&W screen for the media room. It works like a charm, easy to setup.
I since bought a second one since the tv remote in the living room died a month ago.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a Harmony One when it was introduced and found it nearly useless because their device database was so limited. I much preferred my original Pronto and my Marantz RC9001, both of which are _fully_ programmable. These days, I pretty much exclusively use the Harmony. Their device database has matured and Logitech's approach has grown on me. As a geek, I claim not to have minded the hours I spent designing/tweaking my control panels in the Philips remotes (the Marantz is just a re-badged Pronto TSU9600), but I'm not sure I'd want to go through all that again. As you mentioned, the Harmony is a piece of cake to get going and I think it's well designed. I have absolutely no complaints about its performance and it's quite ergonomic.


----------

